# cleaning mixtures ratios please



## goaliewb (Mar 30, 2019)

i see a number of helpful ideas for cleaning but not many mention mixing ratios.
i have the bar friend in powder form.

one mentioned tsp of bar friend with 1/4 bottle of aquarium sand, but do you run it dry? or add how much water?

another is bar friend with copper bits. i assume with water? how much of everything? esp the copper bits...tsp?

if i want to soak a bottle overnight what is a good mix (internally and externally).

what about cleaning acl ... use a paste of bar friend and water?

time to get cleaning all my dig ups! lol

thanks for the help!


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 31, 2019)

I tried BKF powder, (1 TBSP) and 2 TBSP water and some copper bits on my Stubby pop (house find).
before and after are below:


----------

